# 'Worlds' Live



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jan 2021)

The Senior Mens race is now live on BBC website

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/54605480


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Jan 2021)

WVA opens a gap over MVP in the sand, the latter then crashes and WVA is now 10 plus seconds up.Pidcock noe back in the chasing group of Belges. Loving the high tide and riding through the water, the mechanics won’t be happy


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Jan 2021)

MVP bike change, different tyres? And no closing the gap, passed and leaving WVA behind, Flat tyre for Wout!


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Jan 2021)

Pidcock up to 4th


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Jan 2021)

Lap 5 and MVP a dozen seconds up, WVA needs to monster the sand to make this up. Pidcock closing on
Aerts in 3rd


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Jan 2021)

TP losing time to Aerts in the sand . MVP 16 up with lap and a bit to go. WVA looks knackered


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Jan 2021)

MVP on last lap, gap is 30 seconds, TP battling for 3rd


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Jan 2021)

TP losing touch with Aerts, under abiT of pressure to hold onto 4th


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Jan 2021)

Done...shame there was no confetti this year and no crowds. Aerts 4rd à handful of seconds ahead of TP


----------



## Toshiba Boy (31 Jan 2021)

Really enjoyed that, surreal watching the riders ploughing through the seawater!


----------



## Dayvo (31 Jan 2021)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Really enjoyed that, surreal watching the riders ploughing through the seawater!


Sand, salt water and mud, not a nice combination for the bike-washers.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (31 Jan 2021)

Exactly what I was thinking too


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2021)

The most I had to put up with, when I raced CX, was the occasional long-jump pit, if the course was at a school

Eg; Brigshaw High School, at Kippax


----------



## Beebo (6 Feb 2021)

It’s replaying on Eurosport now. 
The beach section is absolutely bonkers.


----------

